# Need help with pricing



## jordos (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi there guys and gals!
excuse me if this isn't the right forum to ask; I'm new here.

i am interested in purchasing an albino spotted Python, and am just wondering how much i should expect to be paying for a hatchling. and how much should I expect freight to be for interstate delivery?

cheers


----------



## stimigex (Feb 5, 2016)

you would expect to pay about $7000 for an alb spotty, give or take a few hundred.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 5, 2016)

Albino darwin hatchlings much cheaper then spotteds, if your interested, $500 would be a good price (and that was from a few years ago, probably gone down since then).


----------



## Iguana (Feb 5, 2016)

You will be expecting to pay a fair amount for a spotted albino, I have to agree with CrazyNut in that albino Darwins are much cheaper. And they are by far much easier to find, if you are looking for an albino snake I would recommend going with a Darwin. If by chance you do find an albino spotted, you would be looking at around $50-$100 for interstate shipping (depends on seller and state), not to mention import/export permits ect.


----------



## jordos (Feb 5, 2016)

stimigex said:


> you would expect to pay about $7000 for an alb spotty, give or take a few hundred.



Jeez, I wasn't expecting that sorta sum.



CrazyNut said:


> Albino darwin hatchlings much cheaper then spotteds, if your interested, $500 would be a good price (and that was from a few years ago, probably gone down since then).





Iguana said:


> You will be expecting to pay a fair amount for a spotted albino, I have to agree with CrazyNut in that albino Darwins are much cheaper. And they are by far much easier to find, if you are looking for an albino snake I would recommend going with a Darwin. If by chance you do find an albino spotted, you would be looking at around $50-$100 for interstate shipping (depends on seller and state), not to mention import/export permits ect.



I will definitely look into it. Snake Ranch seems to be a reputable site, so I will discuss it with them in the near future.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 7, 2016)

I would also suggest looking at the classified sections on this site. 

I've purchased two albino Darwin pythons and a Rough scaled Python from Swampie on this site and have been more than happy with all transactions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 7, 2016)

There is a decent deal from VJungle on here and it comes with a tank


----------



## Lanea (Apr 23, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I would also suggest looking at the classified sections on this site.
> 
> I've purchased two albino Darwin pythons and a Rough scaled Python from Swampie on this site and have been more than happy with all transactions.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about your RSP? Still happy? Still Healthy? 
Please tell me about the temperament, and bite history. (Kinda relevant I know, as each snake is individual & it depends on how they're raised.)
How old and whats his/her size, please. 
Does Swampie still breed these? What did you pay? 
Also, please tell me about your RSP's enclosure, width, height. Temp, etc.

Sorry for all the questions, doing my research thoroughly.
I really appreciate and thank you in advance for any time you can give me regarding these questions.

(Or anyone else who wishes to chime in about RSPs)


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2018)

Lanea said:


> How do you feel about your RSP? Still happy? Still Healthy?
> Please tell me about the temperament, and bite history. (Kinda relevant I know, as each snake is individual & it depends on how they're raised.)
> How old and whats his/her size, please.
> Does Swampie still breed these? What did you pay?
> ...



I don’t have that particular snake anymore as I sold my entire collection when I moved from Townsville back to Melbourne for various reasons. That particular snake loved his food but never bit me after the first handling. The RSP I keep now is a gem, has never bitten me ever and has always been a dream to handle. He did go off his food for a little while but it didn’t take him long to realise what he was missing out on. Both snakes have been healthy, with no vet trips or issues.

Winston, my roughy now is 3 years old and probably between one and a half to two metres long and about the size of a 20 or 50 centavos coin at his largest girth.

My first RSP I paid $500 or something around that, my current I paid $200, which is the normal price these days.

His enclosure is a converted tv cabinet of which I’ve included pictures. However, I don’t have time to measure it right now, but I’ll do so when I get a chance. Possibly tomorrow afternoon.

Oh and even after keeping RSP’s for quite a few years, they are still my favourite snake species.










You can also see the full conversion build here: https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/next-project-conversion.218222/


----------



## Lanea (Apr 23, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I don’t have that particular snake anymore as I sold my entire collection when I moved from Townsville back to Melbourne for various reasons. That particular snake loved his food but never bit me after the first handling. The RSP I keep now is a gem, has never bitten me ever and has always been a dream to handle. He did go off his food for a little while but it didn’t take him long to realise what he was missing out on. Both snakes have been healthy, with no vet trips or issues.
> 
> Winston, my roughy now is 3 years old and probably between one and a half to two metres long and about the size of a 20 or 50 centavos coin at his largest girth.
> 
> ...



You are amazing!!! Thank you thoroughly for all the effort you went to in replying. I have been in touch with Swampy and just waiting a reply.
No need to measure your tank, you have given me more than enough information. Was more seeing how tall you had yours as I understand its arboreal. I will definitely check out the conversion thread. 

As I am also in Melbourne, and as it gets cooler here my snake will def be kept indoors and in the lounge room in fact. So for household aesthetic reasons, I would really like an elegant set up such as yours. Of course, that is when it is ready for tererium as I will be housing it in a click clack till large enough.

Thank you again & have a great evening!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2018)

Lanea said:


> You are amazing!!! Thank you thoroughly for all the effort you went to in replying. I have been in touch with Swampy and just waiting a reply.
> No need to measure your tank, you have given me more than enough information. Was more seeing how tall you had yours as I understand its arboreal. I will definitely check out the conversion thread.
> 
> As I am also in Melbourne, and it get cooler here my snake will def be kept indoors and in the lounge room in fact. So for household aesthetic reasons, I would really like an elegant set up such as yours. Of course, that is when it is ready for tererium as I will be housing it in a click clack till large enough.
> ...


No problem at all!


----------

